# Surfside 6-13



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Started at BA #4 Cell phone tower. Topwater at 5:45. Nada. Threw spoon. 2 specks. 1 keeper. Mullet rafting. No birds working. Water flat but dirty brown and not very salty. Went past condos almost to the pass. Mullet everywhere. 2 more specks. 1 keeper. Threw plastics, Gulp, spoons. Guy next to me walked out and had 2 trout on his stringer. Water not much better. Green water looked like a half mile out. Starting to believe there's a dead zone around freeport/ SS because Brazos has been dumping floodwaters for months.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

What surprises/concerns me is we caught zero skipjacks, bluefish, sandtrout, whiting, small sharks etc that you usually catch in flat surf. Great reports out of Matagorda surf in the kid tournement this morning


----------



## PresidentThump (May 22, 2019)

We limited out in the afternoon 15-21" fish with a few throwbacks. Live Shrimp and Topwater. Bite was strong from 4:30 to 6:30. Jelly fish were thick too. Choppy water but no rollers and pretty good visibility. They were on the front of the 3rd bar and **** near jerked the rod out of your hand when they hit. Smacks showed up later on.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Right on Colton. They were in there thick and with size. My buddy went late morning and got a 26" and a 24.5".


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Went Wed and Thursday. Wed afternoon the water was a little rougher. No takers with live shrimp but brought in one healthy 20" spec on live croaker. Thursday afternoon the water was much calmer but no takers except plenty of hard heads on live shrimp and croaker. Fished the 2nd bar and then moved to the third bar. Lots of bait in the water but didn't see a lot of nervous bait only the occasional blow up. This was on the free beach at about mid way to SLP. Glad you guys got on em luck just wasn't with us.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

PresidentThump said:


> We limited out in the afternoon 15-21" fish with a few throwbacks. Live Shrimp and Topwater. Bite was strong from 4:30 to 6:30. Jelly fish were thick too. Choppy water but no rollers and pretty good visibility. They were on the front of the 3rd bar and **** near jerked the rod out of your hand when they hit. Smacks showed up later on.


Was this on Surfside Beach or farther down like Padre Island?


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Same experience as mocity31. I got in the water 6:30'ish and threw Rattle Trap(caught 0), Sand Eels (caught 1), Top Dog (caught 0), and Berkly Gulp (caught 2) and only ended up with 1 keeper. I see anyone else with more than 2-3 fish a piece. Looks like I missed the bite window.


----------



## PresidentThump (May 22, 2019)

hunterjck said:


> Was this on Surfside Beach or farther down like Padre Island?


Surfside


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gents it's getting close to my yearly fishing trip to Surfside which is usually 90% positive expectations follow by about 10% follow through bc the results never live up to the expectations. I'm sure it's due to bad fishing habits but we always blame it on the wind and the choppy tide. We mostly surf fish around where the county beach starts but will make it up to SLP at least 1 morning. I'm not seeing a lot of good news in this thread. If this is due to too much fresh water then maybe the 7/12 weekend is far enough away that the salinity can increase. Otherwise we will do the same ole thing, work trout in the morning on the outer sand bar, try some shark fishing later on by running the bait out w the yak. And using live bait and squid during the day to kill some time. If you have any suggestions, I'm happy to listen.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

#Say WUT?



Troutchaser1 said:


> Gents it's getting close to my yearly fishing trip to Surfside which is usually 90% positive expectations follow by about 10% follow through bc the results never live up to the expectations. I'm sure it's due to bad fishing habits but we always blame it on the wind and the choppy tide. We mostly surf fish around where the county beach starts but will make it up to SLP at least 1 morning. I'm not seeing a lot of good news in this thread. If this is due to too much fresh water then maybe the 7/12 weekend is far enough away that the salinity can increase. Otherwise we will do the same ole thing, work trout in the morning on the outer sand bar, try some shark fishing later on by running the bait out w the yak. And using live bait and squid during the day to kill some time. If you have any suggestions, I'm happy to listen.


----------

